# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Ondersteuning bij afbouwen AD

## Msbox

Na 10 jaar AD gebruikt te hebben wil ik er van af maar dat valt erg zwaar.
Benauwd, nerveus, kortaf, gespannen, dit zijn een aantal effecten bij mij.
Ik gebruik passiflora en valeriaan als ondersteuning maar die hebben bijna geen effect.
Af en toe een pammetje maar die helpen ook niet altijd.
Heeft iemand tips voor een goed werkend ontspannend middel?

----------


## Lenno

je kan altijd bij uw arts vragen om een voorschrift voor kinesitherapie.
zij hebben meestal relaxatie oefeningen en sessies. ik vind dat het helpt.

passiflora en valeriaan zullen wel iets helpen maar zij zullen inderdaad nooit het effect zoals echte AD geven.
sterkte gewenst!

----------

